# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Hạ Long - Du lich Ha long

## hangnt

* Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Hạ Long - du lich Ha Long :
*
Vịnh Hạ Long nằm ở vùng Đông Bắc Việt Nam, là một phần bờ tây vịnh Bắc Bộ, bao gồm vùng biển của thành phố Hạ Long, thị xã Cẩm Phả và một phần của huyện đảo Vân Đồn. Từ trên cao nhìn xuống, vịnh Hạ Long như một bức tranh thuỷ mặc khổng lồ vô cùng sống động. Hàng ngàn đảo đá nhấp nhô trên sóng nước lung linh huyền ảo, vừa khoẻ khoắn hoành tráng nhưng cũng rất mềm mại duyên dáng, sống động.


Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Hạ Long để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*Thời điểm thích hợp đi du lịch Hạ Long?*

Thời tiết thích hợp nhất để tham quan là tháng 4, 5 hoặc tháng 9, 10 bởi ban ngày dài hơn, bầu trời trong xanh, tiết trời dễ chịu, du khách có thể tắm biển, ngắm bình minh buổi sáng hay hoàng hôn lúc chiều muộn.

*Đi lại:*

Đến đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật kinh nghiệm du lịch Hạ Long 

Giao thông đến thành phố Hạ Long

Kinh nghiệm du lịch đảo Quan Lạn(Hạ Long)

*Các địa điểm khi đi du lịch Hạ Long :*

Chùa Cái Bầu

Du lịch đến Bái Tử Long

Khu du lịch đảo Tuần Châu

Khu du lịch Bãi cháy 

Đảo Ba Mùn - vườn Quốc gia Bái Tử Long

Chùa Long Tiên

Cụm di tích núi Bài Thơ

Hồ Ba Hầm

Hang Luồn

Động Tam Cung

Hòn Ba Trái Đào

Hòn Đầu Mối

Hòn Bút

Hòn con Cóc 

Động Kim Quy

Động Thiên Cung

Hòn Trống Mái

Bãi tắm Ti Tốp

Khám phá Hạ Long từ đỉnh núi Bài Thơ 

*Cùng khám phá một số đia danh khác của tỉnh Quảng Ninh:*

Bãi biển Trà Cổ (Thị xã Móng Cái)

Bãi tắm Minh Châu (thuộc vịnh Bái Tử Long)

 Núi Yên Tử

Cụm di tích hồ Yên Lập - chùa Lôi Âm

Chùa Quỳnh Lâm

Đền Trung Cốc 

Đền và khu lăng mộ nhà Trần 

Đình Phong Cốc

Đền Trà Cổ 

Đình Phong Cốc

Đình Trung Bản

Miếu Vua Bà

Miếu Tiên Công

Đình Quan Lạn

Nhà thờ Trà Cổ

Bãi cọc Bạch Ðằng

Đền Cửa Ông

Cây Lim giếng Rừng

Cụm di tích Yên Đức

Đảo Cống Đỏ 

Hòn Oản

Ðình Yên Giang

Làng Chài Cửa Vạn

----------


## thietht

Du thuyền Bhaya – Diện mạo mới của đội tàu lớn nhất Hạ Long

Ha Long DC Hotel (4 sao)

Khách sạn Paradise Suites

Khách sạn Hạ Long Bay

Khách sạn Asean Hạ Long (4 sao)

 Khách sạn Suối Mơ 

Khách sạn Halong Pearl

Khách sạn Sao Mai

Khách sạn Dream Hạ Long

Royal Lotus Hotel Ha Long, khách sạn 4 sao**** 

Khách Sạn Hạ Long Dream (4 sao)

Tuần Châu Resort Hạ Long 

Khách sạn Sài Gòn Hạ Long

Khách Sạn Hà Nội - Hạ Long (2 sao) - Đường Bãi Cháy, Hạ Long, Quảng Ninh

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp các tour du lịch Hạ Long - tour du lich Ha Long được giới thiệu trên Didau.org
*
Tour Du Lịch Hạ Long Trên Du Thuyền Emeraude (2 ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá 2.146.300 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Hạ Long Trên Du Thuyền Aclass - Hà Nội (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá 3.150.000 VNĐ/Khách

Du lịch Hạ Long - Đảo Cát Bà 3 Ngày (1 đêm ngủ tàu + 1 đêm tại ks trên đảo Cát Bà) - Giá từ 2.956.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội – Hạ Long – Tuần Châu - Hà Nội (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá 1.550.000 VNĐ/Khách

Du lịch Hạ Long 2 ngày- Ngủ đêm trên Vịnh   Giá từ 1.550.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Hạ Long Tuần Châu - Hà Nội (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 1.500.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Hạ Long - Đảo Cát Bà  ( 2 Ngày 1 đêm ) - Giá 1.360.000 VNĐ/Khách

HCM - Hà Nội - Hạ Long (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá từ 2.750.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Hạ Long - Tuần Châu (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá từ 1.575.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Hạ Long - Đảo Cát Bà 3 Ngày (3 ngày 2 đêm - 1 đêm ngủ tàu + 1 đêm tại ks trên đảo Cát Bà) - Giá tour: 3.570.000 Giá KM: 2.956.000 VNĐ/khách

----------


## thietht

GHẸ - Hải sản Hạ Long

10 món Đặc sản Hạ Long, Quảng Ninh bạn nên thử 

Món chả mực ngon nổi tiếng

Thưởng thức vị ngon ốc tu hài Hạ Long

Đến Hạ Long thưởng thức các món ốc ngon và lạ 

Tôm hùm Hạ Long

Sò huyết

Sam Hạ Long

Bún xào ngán

Vừa sợ vừa thèm với đặc sản ‘quỷ dữ’ Hạ Long

Ốc móng tay

----------


## thietht

Nhà Hàng Nướng Phương Nam

Nhà hàng Biển Xanh

Nhà Hàng Cổ Ngư

Nhà hàng Linh Đan

Nhà hàng Mithrin

Nhà hàng Phù Đổng

Nhà hàng Trung Quốc Quan Hải Lầu

Nhà hàng Thúy Hiền 

Nhà hàng Panorama

Nhà hàng Mithrin

Nhà hàng Trung Quốc Quan Hải Lầu 

Nhà hàng Hòn Gai

Nhà hàng Hạ Long I
- Địa chỉ: Đường Hạ Long, P.Bãi Cháy, TP. Hạ Long, T.Quảng Ninh

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm khi du lịch vịnh Hạ Long

Một số kinh nghiệm hữu ích khi đi Hạ Long

Thuê tàu du lịch tham quan vịnh Hạ Long

Du thuyền Paradise Cruises

Du thuyền Phoenix Cruise

Tàu du lịch HaproTIC

Khám phá vịnh hạ long với "khách sạn nổi"  - du thuyền Emeraude

----------


## hangnt

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Hạ Long

----------

